# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  zdarta skóra na asfalcie, piecze niemiłosiernie, czym leczyć?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Przedwczoraj miałam wypadek na skuterze i zdarte mam obydwa łokcie, uda, lewą pierś i lewy bok brzucha. Najgorzej jest jednak na lewej łydce i kostce. Byłam w szpitalu, odkażali, wczoraj na zmianie opatrunku smarowali jakąś brązowo-pomarańczową mascia odkazajaca. Jednak ze dzisiaj zdjęłam opatrunek z tej łydki i lewego łokcia, bo czułam że dzieje się tam coś niedobrego. Otóż zaczęło mi to już ropieć.. Teraz pytanie, czym to smarować, jak zmniejszyć pieczenie, bo jest nie do wytrzymania. Pomocy!

----------


## nemezis

to jest ta rana

----------


## anabelka87

nie wiem jak inni ale ja nie widzę zdjęć

----------


## nemezis

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

są?

----------


## Karaoke

Och nieładnie to wygląda, ja bym biegusiem wróciła do szpitala.

----------


## anabelka87

o matko,współczuje,wygląda to identycznie jak u mojej mamy,tylko ma mniejsze...
jeśli Ci się babrze rana to może wymaz weź i daj do badania,a co na to lekarz,nie możesz mieć tego ciągle zawiniętego ale zabezpieczone przed muchami i bakteriami...to spora rana i będzie długo się goić,dostałeś jakieś antybiotyki czy coś w tym stylu... ?

----------


## nemezis

jestem dziewczyną. Nie, nic nie dostałam, byłam wczoraj na opatrunki i mega piekło jak pielęgniarka mi pryskała głupią wodą utlenioną w dodatku powiedziała mi - zobaczymy jak zaropieje i trzeba będzie skrobać. Pomyślałam, że nie dopuszczę do tego i dzisiaj to odwinęłam, bo czułam że cała noga pod bandażem jest mokra. Odwinąć miałam dopiero jutro ale nie mogłam wytrzymać. Odwijając odrywałam bandaż razem z ropą od rany. MASAKRA! piecze to wszystko niemiłosiernie i na tej łydce i na łokciach. Uda się już goją, bo ich nie owijałam tak samo reszta ciała. Tej łydki nie mogę przeżyć normalnie.. i nie mogę stanąć na nodze, bo skóra się napina i jeszcze bardziej boli, w dodatku krew spływa do tej nogi i okropnie pulsuje nie pozwalając utrzymać jej w dół. Muszę ciągle trzymać w górze. Co radzicie? Czym to smarować? Przeciwbólowe nie pomagają niestety. Znacie jakieś dobre maści, które pomogą się goić tym ranom? ps. myślicie, że zostaną widoczne blizny?

----------


## nemezis

Po co do szpitala? Mam w poniedziałek jechać na diagnozę dopiero. Ale czuję że do poniedziałku zejdę  :Frown:

----------


## anabelka87

blizna zapewne będzie,nie wiem ile masz lat,ale czym młodsza osoba tym dłużej skóra ma czas na regeneracje,mój szwagier rok temu wylądował na krawężniku ramieniem bo jechał na deskorolce i zdarł skórę goiło się też długo ale obyło się bez maści,strupy jeszcze zdrapywał hehe ale dzisiaj nie wygląda źle,ma jedynie inny odcień skóry.Rana nie może się paskudzić jak w przypadku ropy bo ona "drąży" głębsze dziury i przez to może powstać właśnie w przyszłości blizna...dzisiaj masz już niedzielę,do jutra moze wytrzymasz,co do maści jest tego mnóstwo więc ciężko coś doradzić,ja kiedyś miałam pęknięty kącik ust (tzw.zajad-przez 4 miesiące) stosowałam różne kremy,jakąś maść i nic,kupiłam pimafucor pomógł w 2 dni,działa antybakteryjnie i przeciwgrzybiczo i pomaga goić.
Z naturalnych metod mogę polecić ograniczenie cukru,nie pal jeśli palisz  :Wink:  i produkty zawierające witaminę A


wrócę do maści...powinien ją dobrać lekarz który widzi ranę w realu i ocenić co najlepiej pomoże,bo same oczyszczanie tak dużej rany nie spowoduje że będzie się szybko goić a pozwala utrzymać ją w czystości

----------


## nemezis

lekarz powiedział - w niedzielę odwinąć i zostawić, niczym już nie owijać, no nie wiem, może mi da jakąś maść jutro. Moja mama chce to smarować neomecyną czy jakoś tak..

----------


## alicja.

Hej *nemezis* ,
Jak tam noga? Ja mam właśnie podobny problem. Samochód mnie potrącił, mam ramię zdarte, tak samo, całe w ropie, smaruje Argosulfanem, nie wiem czy pomaga, ale łagodzi. 
Po chwili ta maśc robi się żółto-zielona. Eh, masakra.

----------


## saralabelle07@gmail.com

ja sobie podobnie zdarłam skórę na tyłku, szczypie jak bym się tam poparzyła.. nie wiem czym to smarować, jak złągodzić to szczypanie..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jakiś czas temu testowałam tzw opatrunek w sprayu  z  granulox. Bardzo dobre rozwiązanie dla opatrunku a taki opatrunek w sprayu to super rozwiązanie. Można kupić taki spray profilaktycznie na wycieczce i można być spokojnym.

----------


## caprio

Ja po podobnym wypadku stosowałam żel silikonowy sutricon, jak już się wszystko wygoiło, dzięki czemu blizny są niewidoczne i w żaden sposób nie szpecą.

----------


## elmirka

Jeśli nie ma już żadnych strupków ani nic się z rany nie sączy to spokojnie można stosować też plastry silikonowe sutricon. Dużą zaletą jest to, że plasterek działa cały czas, a nie jak kremy przez chwilę, bo się potem powycierają o ubranie.

----------

